# Advice



## Kusakup (May 15, 2011)

I started a diet about 3 weeks ago, it consists of 5 meals 2-3 hours apart a day. My question is what a good amount of Calories and macros to maintain/minimize muscle loss.
Right now, on average, I eat around
1800 Calories
35g fat
100g Carbs
200g protein

I am 21, 6''1' 220lbs, ~18% body fat.

I lift around 3-4 days a week and do cardio 2.

Can I see good results with this?


----------



## kyoryoko (May 15, 2011)

To be honest you might be starting off too low. But, for now give it a go see how you feel. Gauge the mirror. No one "set" of macros/cal levels will work for everyone. some ppl who weigh less than you would DIE on that diet, while some heavier than you might not see any real progress. 

If you gain weight this week, lower calories, if you lose weight keep it there. 

Consistency, tracking, and determination will get you your goals. 


Best of luck!


----------



## Kusakup (May 15, 2011)

My weight is so tricky though. One day I can be 225 and then next 215, this is what makes it hard for me to gauge my diet. 

I have a negative image of myself too, so even if I lost a little bit of fat, I couldn't tell.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

1800 calories is insanely low. I'd advise 3000-4000 and adjust from there to start.  You can't starve the fat off, but you can starve the muscle off. 

Wait for Built to stop by, she is who I would listen too.


----------



## Kusakup (May 15, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 1800 calories is insanely low. I'd advise 3000-4000 and adjust from there to start.  You can't starve the fat off, but you can starve the muscle off.
> 
> Wait for Built to stop by, she is who I would listen too.



2252 is my BMR so I doubt I could hit that calorie mark and not bloat up like a balloon.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

I believe, and others may disagree with me, but BMR is bullshit. We are training at various levels of intensity. Try 3000 for a week or two, if no changes in the direction wanted, add or subtract but in small increments.

I'm getting ready to drop 50 or so pounds in the next year for my wedding. That's one pound a week. I will only drop my calories between 200-500 a day for the entire time. I'll monitor my progress and see how I look more then what I weigh. I'd rather eat more and do more cardio or manipulate my bodyweight with a bit of both.

But 1800 a day is what my fiancee' eats, and she is not 6'1", 220.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 15, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> But 1800 a day is what my fiancee' eats, and she is not 6'1", 220.


 

Lol, i would die if i tried to eat that low of calories.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

Here is what I had for breakfast today,

8 egg whites and two whole eggs
6 ounces 97% lean ground beef
1 large potato sliced, baked and mixed with the eggs and beef
50g whey protein isolate

Total calories 1357, protein 131 grams, carbs 48, fat 71 grams according to package info and using Fitday. That's a bulking meal.


----------



## x~factor (May 15, 2011)

<-- 178 lbs @ 5'11.5"
Eating between 2000 to 2500 calories a day and losing a pound a week.


----------



## Kusakup (May 15, 2011)

Haha my breakfast was
3 egg whites and 1 whole egg
2 oz turkey
1/4 cup onion
1/4 mushrooms
2 oz of non-fat cheese

276 calories, 9g fat, 8g carbs, and 35g protein


----------



## Kusakup (May 15, 2011)

I train pretty hard in the weight room too, any reason I could be holding more water?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> Haha my breakfast was
> 3 egg whites and 1 whole egg
> 2 oz turkey
> 1/4 cup onion
> ...


 
Triple that, it's a good start!



Kusakup said:


> I train pretty hard in the weight room too, any reason I could be holding more water?


 
Drink more water, that is my opinion.


----------



## M4A3 (May 15, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> My weight is so tricky though. One day I can be 225 and then next 215, this is what makes it hard for me to gauge my diet.
> 
> I have a negative image of myself too, so even if I lost a little bit of fat, I couldn't tell.



That sucks man. I feel for you. 

Stick with it and as you see the changes in your body, it will become addictive. Your confidence and self-image will improve as you go.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> That sucks man. I feel for you.
> 
> Stick with it and as you see the changes in your body, it will become addictive. You confidence and self-image will improve as you go.


 
It is a great addiction as addictions go!!


----------



## Kusakup (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I will repost within a couple of weeks and let you guys know updates on my body reconstruction lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I will repost within a couple of weeks and let you guys know updates on my body reconstruction lol


 
Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Built (May 15, 2011)

Kindly read the link in my sig on getting started; your fats are way too low and your calories could come up some. BMR means basal metabolic rate, not maintenance calories. BMR means the calories required to wake up and remain lying down without moving. Maintenance is the calories you require to neither gain nor lose weight under your current activity level. 

For reference, I weigh 146 lbs and carry 120 lbs lean mass. At 48 years of age and female, my BMR is about 1400 calories. My maintenance calories are about 2300. I can cut, slowly, on 2000 calories a day.


----------



## Kusakup (May 15, 2011)

Ok, I did the math and my maintenance calories is around 2925. And my lean mass is around 184. So, for instance, if I want to lose a lb a week, I need to cut 500 Calories a day, correct? So I need approximatively 2400 Calories.

Also, if I add some flax seed oil, fish oil, and/or peanut butter, is that a healthy choice for fat? I think from the formula you are given, I need around 90g fat.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Built (May 15, 2011)

Ditch the flax, but 10g fish oil is a good addition, and of course any natural fat in your food - olive oil, raw nuts, natural peanut butter, whole eggs, and butter.


----------



## Kusakup (May 16, 2011)

Later tonight, I will post my diet for today and I want you guys to nitpick at it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 16, 2011)

I'll give you some advice right now, no matter what anyone else says, follow Built's advice and you are on the right path. I guarantee it!!


----------



## Kusakup (May 16, 2011)

That's what I heard. She's the guru of all things thin and lean.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 16, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> That's what I heard. She's the guru of all things thin and lean.


 
Damn right she is.


----------



## Kusakup (May 16, 2011)

Ok today my diet was

Meal 1:
2 pieces of whole grain toast with 2 tbsp of all natural pb along with 1/2 cup of skim milk cottage cheese and 1 teaspoon of flax seed (No fish oil yet)
540 Calories
23g fat
34g carb
30g prot

Meal 2:
A grown up lunchable lol
8 whole wheat crackers, 2oz turkey, 2oz ham, and 2 oz non-fat cheese
300 Calories
12g fat
24g carb
27g protein

About 45 minutes later I spent around an hour in the gym doing chest and abs

Meal 3:
2 scoop of ON Pro Complex with 2 cups of skim milk
450 Calories
1g fat
21g carb
76g Protein

Meal 4:
4 oz of ground turkey on a whole-wheat English muffin with 1 oz of cheese
290 Calories
5g fat
27g carbs
36g protein

Meal 5:
8 oz of eye of round steak with 1/2 cup of broccoli
383 Calories
10g fat
10g carb
63g protein

Total for today
1833 Calories
50g Fat 24%
116g Carb 25%
231g Protein 51%

Fat is still alittle low, I will try to find some way to put some olive oil into some of my cooking. Going to incorporate E/C/A into my diet to try and speed things up. Other then that, any advice?


----------



## Built (May 16, 2011)

How do you feel?


----------



## Kusakup (May 16, 2011)

Pretty good, I've drank ~a gallon of water to try and keep myself full and its done it's job. I don't feel heavy or anything unlike some days.


----------



## jaco-mass (May 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!!

I'm working out sicne 4 now.. I was talking a LOT of supplements.. In fact I used to take gaspari for a long time. Now I really wanna change but don't want to make a mistake in the decision.. I fell in love with a bran called QNT, the flavor are just incredible, and it's really smooth.. The thing is I don't know a lot of person who tried it and I would like to know if anyone knows a bit more about it??? can someone help me? 

thank you in advance!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 18, 2011)

jaco-mass said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm working out sicne 4 now.. I was talking a LOT of supplements.. In fact I used to take gaspari for a long time. Now I really wanna change but don't want to make a mistake in the decision.. I fell in love with a bran called QNT, the flavor are just incredible, and it's really smooth.. The thing is I don't know a lot of person who tried it and I would like to know if anyone knows a bit more about it??? can someone help me?
> 
> thank you in advance!!


 
Maybe start your own thread in the supplement section, this thread is Kusakup's for nutrition advice.


----------



## RedWindsor (May 18, 2011)

Yo dude, definately dont eat too little, i was averaging 1800 cals for the passed few months and was wondering why i wasn't losing any noticeable weight...  turns out my body was probably in starvation mode holding onto anything it could so my weight wasn't going up or down, now 've been slowly upping my calories to around 2400 a day and started noticing a slow drop, im going to up it again to 2600 for the sake of comfort and see if that works... im a big boy as well
5'11 240lbs

best of luck! listen to these guys eat more!


----------



## Kusakup (May 19, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> Yo dude, definately dont eat too little, i was averaging 1800 cals for the passed few months and was wondering why i wasn't losing any noticeable weight...  turns out my body was probably in starvation mode holding onto anything it could so my weight wasn't going up or down, now 've been slowly upping my calories to around 2400 a day and started noticing a slow drop, im going to up it again to 2600 for the sake of comfort and see if that works... im a big boy as well
> 5'11 240lbs
> 
> best of luck! listen to these guys eat more!



Thanks 
I've been upping it to 2000 just for the sake of me loving to eat so I will see where it goes


----------



## bammerham (May 24, 2011)

121


----------



## bammerham (May 24, 2011)




----------



## rossikool (May 26, 2011)

im sure a mans daily intake should be 2400 calories a day


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

You should see pretty good results with that. Just make sure you keep up with it and actually keeps your calories low and your cardio high


----------



## Kusakup (May 26, 2011)

Everything is going pretty good so far, I'm getting great gains while keeping the weight bout the same. If I go a day without drinking a large amount of water, I get bloated though. Would this be because of my sodium intake?


----------

